# Fuente Alimentacion regulable conmutada 0-18v 40A



## juanbe2626 (Ago 5, 2010)

INTRODUCCION:

Como muchos sabeis el construir una fuente de alimentacion conmutada es bastante complicada si utilizamos un PIC (hay que programar)aunque es mas preciso, pero como ya sabemos está el tipico 555 universal.
Con este integrado hay que tener mucho cuidado en elegir sus componentes y como se utilize y diseñe el circuito, ya que si no cuando le variamos el dute cycle al aproximarnos al 0% o al 100% la onda cuadrada se deforma y termina siendo triangular  o directamente desaparecen los pulsos, estamos hablando a una frecuencia de trabajo de 25khz aprox (para una fuente conmutada) o se produce un calentamiento anomalo en el MOSFET de control.

La cuestion es que cuando el 555 trabaja en esas zonas tan cercanas funciona mal o  no del todo bien.Si observamos un pulso con un dute cycle del 0% casi veremos si observamos con un rango del osciloscopio cercano 1us/div, podremos ver los flancos de subida y de bajada de nuestros pulsos, los cuales de lejos parecen buenos pero de cerca vemos que no son perfectos y nuestro pulso de onda cuadrada parece mas un trapecio con subida y bajada bastante bien apreciable, de hecho estos flancos de subida y bajada son los que provocan el calentamiento del MOSFET contra mas corto sea esos flancos menos calor generara nuestrto MOSFET con altas corrientes, cuanto mas rapido sea el cambio entre el 0 y el max mayor rendimiento sacaremos a nuestro MOSFET.

Cuando trabajamos con el 555 a esa frecuencia vemos que los flancos que nos dan son excesivos,entonces como podremos reducirlos y convertir nuestro 555 astable en pulsos cuasiperfectos con flancos de subida y bajada inferiores a 1us?

Necesitamos un conformador de señal de pulsos, este circuito es muy sencillo lo que hace es que saca los pulsos con la misma frecuencia y dute cycle introducidos pero con flancos de subida y bajadas muy muy cortos.

CIRCUITO:

Siempre que diseñaba este tipo de circuitos para regular motores me encontraba que el mosfet se calentaba y no sabia porque, despues de muchos proyectos y simulaciones encontre el problema,pero cuando me puse a diseñar mi fuente de alimentacion regulable y conmutada me encontre varios problemas:

1.-Yo no iba a utilizar transformadores especiales flyback, ni especiales para conmutacion poseia dos transformadores con salida 20v y 20A normales pero queria que la regulacion fuese conmutada y regulable.Me encontré con muchos problemas de diseño, encontré el integrado L4970A, pero solo llega hasta 10A por lo que tenia que comprar 4 y cada uno me valia 14€ (casi 50€ para 40A)ademas el minimo de voltaje que daba era de 5,1 que es la tension de referencia interna y yo buscaba poder llegar hasta 0v y poder subir con precision hasta lo mas cerca del max de tension dado por los transformadores.

2.-El circuito de control que he visto en muchos foros no es practico y utilizan un TL431 de mala manera para controlar el mosfet en su configuracion junto con el 555, que lo que hacen es coger los pulsos de salida del 555 y sumarle una tension continua para que sea superior a la que hay en la pata drain del MOSFET.

3.-Necesitaba precision al variar el Dute cycle y estabilidad, muchos circuitos integrados (TL494 entre otros) especialemtne diseñados para fuente de alimentacion conmutadas trabajan con un dute cycle max de 50% o del 10% al 90%.

4.-El MOSFET de canal N a elegir debe hacerse con sumo cuidado, no solo buscamos que tenga una Rds(on) muy baja 8mohm (110A) (IRF3205) o el IRFZ44N con una Rds(on) 17,5mohm (49A), a todos ojos diriamos que el primero es mejor, pero no es asi, es mejor el segundo (IRFZ44N) el porque es claro.

Tenemos que ver la capacitancia que presenta la "base" GATE del MOSFET, ya que cuanto mayor sea esta y los pulsos que le demos mas pequeños mas deformará el pulso que le demos haciendo que los flancos sean mas largos y duren mas provocando sobrecalentamiento del MOSFET e incluso su destruccion.Tenemos que buscar un mosfet con una capacitancia lo mas baja posible de esa manera nuestros pulsos pueden ser mas pequeños y se deformaran menos manteniendo su forma cuadrada original (medir con un osciloscopio entre el drenador y el surtidor del mosfet, ya que es hay donde aparece la energia que absorbe el mosfet ).

Para mi circuito he elegido el IRFZ44N trabajando en paralelo con gates independiente separados por resistencias.

Siguiendo con las explicaciones, lo mas importante a la hora de elegir el transistor MOSFET es la capacitancia que presenta entre las patas del G-S, y en segundo lugar la resistencia interna que presenta en tre las patillas D-S que es la que nos dará la cantidad de amperios que puede soportar nuestro MOSFET.

A la patilla del MOSFET debemos entregarle una onda cuadrada en pulsos lo mas perfecta posible en sus flancos de subida y bajada. La subida y bajada se debe realizar lo mas rápido posible (inclinación de 90º perfecta).

Como decía, el secreto es el conformador de señal formado con unos transistores muy especiales de tipo NPN, se trata de transistores de ultra-altafrecuencia con un frecuencia max de trabajo de hasta 6Ghz, aunque para nuestro propósito trabajarán a 25Khz, pero aprovecharemos que su capacitancia es muy baja y su velocidad de conmutación es altísima para que los pulsos que entre en el amplificador formado por él se corrija los flancos de subida y bajada reduciéndolos. Se utiliza dos transistores por cada etapa de amplificación debido a lo delicado de estos transistores al trabajar con voltajes tan alto y corrientes tan delicadas de un máximo de 25ma. Se utilizan dos etapas de amplificación-conformación de señal.

Debido a la configuración en la que se ha puesto a trabajar el Mosfet (necesaria para este fin) se necesita aplicar en la GATE pulsos superiores en voltaje al máximo de tensión que aplicamos en la pata DRAIN, por lo que he calculado que con pulsos de onda cuadrada de 24v es suficiente para este fin y como el NE555 no es capaz de dar tal amplitud se necesita amplificar, además como podéis ver el 555 se hace trabajar a 5v (amplitud de los pulsos de salida=5v) y estabilizados, debido a que según pruebas si trabaja con un voltaje cercano a su máxima tensión (los 15v)los pulsos de salida los deforma añadiendo a los flancos  mas pendiente y tardando más.

 de salida sobre todo al llegar el dute cycle al 0% y al 100%, lo que hace es convertirlos en dientes de sierra con lo que los flancos de subida y bajada son excesivos y provoca un calentamiento anormal del MOSFET cuando se trabaja tan cerca de esos rangos de dute cycle. 




EL PROGRAMA UTILIZADO ES MULTISIM 11.

He podido comprobar que si el potenciómetro de 100k que esta regulando el Dute cycle del 555 es inferior a este valor también deforma los pulsos

He visto muchos foros en los que no se explican por que se sobrecalienta tanto el MOSFET, pues las razones están expuestas aquí y hay que tenerlas muy encuenta a la hora de diseñar el circuito sobre todo si falla el diseño realizado con el 555.

Para aumentar la precisión de los pulsos del 555 se ha elegido un potenciómetro multi-vuelta de 100k de precisión (10vueltas-3600º) se alcanza una precisión inferior al 1% de variación exacta.
Como podréis ver al 0% del dute cycle se consigue 0,2v de tension



He visto en internet muchos circuitos de reguladores con mosfet 555 pero aplicados solo para regulación de motores( configuración más sencilla) si estos circuitos se apicaban para regular la tensión  de salida utilizando cargas de diferentes valores no funcionaba,  ninguno trabajaba como fuente de alimentación regulable al que le pudieras conectar cargas diferentes y mantuviera el nivel de tensión adecuado, las variantes utilizando como ayuda un TL431 SE UTILIZABA PARA SACAR SALIDAS NO REGULABLES EN TENSION, además de no trabajar bien y disipar calor de manera no eficiente. Digamos que el circuito ha salido de unir o coger ciertas partes de uno y otro circuito y mejorarlos.


Ahora estoy trabajando para conseguir que al mismo tiempo con el 555 se pueda regular la carga con precisión de momento en este circuito la regulación es del 80 al 90% intentare acercarlo al 95-99%  ajustando de manera efectiva el dute cycle del 555 de manera efectiva  (esta opción está en proyecto, aunque no creo que tarde mucho).


----------



## juanbe2626 (Ago 6, 2010)

De momento creo que ya he comentado todo, de todas formas si alguien le surge alguna duda al respecto o cree que se pueda mejorar, estoy abierto a sugerencias o a resolver dudas, si necesita alguien el archivo de simulacion de multisim gustosamente se lo pasare.

Siempre he dicho que lo que uno se pueda diseñar y construir siempre sera mejor a la larga que si te lo compras, por que el dia que se te queme un integrado o varios de un aparato (sea cual sea) que te hayas comprado, puedes tener muchos problemas para encontrarlo  en tiendas comerciales la pieza, transistor o lo que sea.

Cuando uno dieña su propio circuito, lo hace con integrados y componentes comerciales y facilmente localizables ademas de en un futuro cercano poder seguir enconrtrarlo, por supuesto y lo mas importante que el dia que su diseño se averia sabra repararlo rapidamente y de manera barata.

Por cierto esta fuente trabaja hasta 40A y 18 v porque son las salidas que me ofrece mis dos transformadores en paralelo, pero teniendo en cuenta los transistores MOFET, con este circuito se pueden trabajr con regulaciones desde 0v hasta 50v y los Amperios que se quiera sin limite, solo es cuestion de añadir mas MOSFET de control y variar un pelin la etapa de salida del conformador-amplificador. No tiene limites.


----------



## electrodin (Sep 12, 2010)

muy buen proyecto, tengo unas preguntas:
porque decidiste trabajer a la frecuencia de 25khz, no sería mejor trabajar a mayor frecuencia como 67khz; ¿es que se debe a la capacitancia de G-S del mosfet?


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 13, 2010)

Desde el punto de vista de los condensadores (67KHz) la salida seria mejor porque asi podrian ser  de menor capacidad, pero el problema radica en trabajar con el NE555, te explico:

Como sabes este integrado trabaja con frecuencias superiores a 25khz y 67khz, de hecho se puede llegar hasta 100khz jugando con las resistencias y condensadores, pero en detrimento de aumentar el tiempo que tardan los flancos de subida y bajada en la onda cuadrada.

(En pruebas realizadas por mi con el ne555 se pueden consiguir tiempos de subida y bajadas ultracorto de 100nsg, pero a frecuencias inferiores a 5khz que es donde los pulsos son casi-perfectos y son cuadrados,segun especificaciones del fabricante, al intentar conseguir frecuencias de conmutacion superiores a 5khz va aumentando el teimpo de los flancos haciendose mas largo y tardando mas en subir asi como bajar.)

La capacitancia desde luego es importante porque te dice a que frecuencia max a la que puede trabajar ese transistor adecuadamente sin distorsionar la señal que le entra por la GATE.A menor capacitancia mayor frecuencia de trabajo de ese transistor y menor distorsion de la onda de entrada.

Al ser la pendiente menos elevada (tiempo de subida y bajada mas largo) considerablemente el transistor esta durante mas tiempo en zona intermedia de conduccion y es en esta zona donde se emite calor y a mayor corriente mas calor, si lo que queremos es consumir 40A sin que apenas estos transistores emitan calor debemos de reducir los flancos al minimo para obtener pulsos cuadrados cuasiperfectos, y el tiempo entre la subida y bajada sea de un 1microsegundo o inferior.

He hecho algunas modificaciones para mejorar el diseño y lo he conseguido,por ejemplo he sustituido los transistores de ultraltafrecuencia BFR91A por otros mas comunes y baratos y en vez de dos por etapa reducirlos a uno. Ademas he trabajado en la etapa de salida para estabilizar la tension y conseguir un rizado inferior a 1mv a 10A.

De la misma manera he diseñado para los integrados estos, un sistema de termoregulacion de la temperatura con un ventilador de 12v  y una sonda de temperatura, asi mismo que el ventilador empieza a girar a 35º lentamente y conforme vaya subiendo la temperatura ira aumentando las revoluciones hasta ponerse al max a 80º, si la temperatura de los integrados cae por debajo de 35º el ventilador para.

Los esquemas nuevos todavia no los he subido debido a que estoy de vacaciones en unos dias lo subire todo y podreis valorarlo.

Hasta la fecha ya tengo todos los componentes necesariospara empezar a construir sobre placa board de pruebas para realizar los ultimos ajustes y despues a construir placa.

Una nota importante:

Si nuestros transformadores dan a su salida 15v (Vcc) y queremos regular desde 0 a 14,80v los pulsos que deben entrar en la gate del transistor (PowerMos) deben tener una amplitud Vcc+10v, pero no 10 de tension continua sobre los pulsos del 555 sino desde nivel 0 voltios hasta 25v (vcc+10 en este ejemplo)


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 14, 2010)

Tengo unas dudas; 
¿no se supone que un mosfet conmuta cuando entre puerta y fuente se sobrepasa la tensión VT?
y el tiempo de conmutación ¿depende de la corriente que se inyecte por puerta, así como de las capacidades internas?
Porque si no me equivoco (que seria posible que me equivoque) daria igual la forma en tensión de la señal, siempre y cuando pueda proporcionar picos de corriente importantes a partir de VT

Saludos


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 15, 2010)

Respondiendo a tu primera pregunta: ¿no se supone que un mosfet conmuta cuando entre puerta y fuente se sobrepasa la tensión VT?

Efectivamente tienes razon, y es lo que estoy diciendo,debido a la configuracion elegida de trabajo del transistor MOSFET en su pata DRAIN le estamos aplicando la tension Vcc, para que este transistor conmute en su GATE debemos aplicar una tension de conmutacion superior a Vcc, que segun mis estudios y trabajo con el transistor IRFZ44N con una Vcc superior a 15v deberiamos aplicar pulsos con una amplitud Vcc+10v.

Hago incapie de nuevo que no me refiero cuando pongo Vcc+10v en que le sumemos a los pulsos de conmutacion con amplitud Vcc, 10v de tension continua, sino que nuestros pulsos deberan ir desde 0v hasta Vcc+10.

Con respecto a tu segunda pregunta:y el tiempo de conmutación ¿depende de la corriente que se inyecte por puerta, así como de las capacidades internas?

Estas confundido, el tiempo de conmutacion no depende de la corriente que tu hagas pasar ni entre Drenador-Surtidor, ni menos aun la corriente que pase por GATE (puerta), te recuerdo que estamos hablando de un MOSFET de canal N y los MOsfet sea cual sean, la corriente que necesitan para hacer funcionar la puerta es insignificante ya que la impedancia de puerta es altisima por no decir infinita, por lo tanto la corriente que absorve es despreciable, lo que hace disparar un MOSFET en puertas es la tension que tu le apliques a su puertas (a la pata GATE). La velocidad con que conmute el transistor depende de su capacitancia o capacidad que presenta en tre sus patas G-S, y D-S

En tu afirmacion: "daria igual la forma en tensión de la señal, siempre y cuando pueda proporcionar picos de corriente importantes a partir de VT"

No da igual la forma de onda, no es igual aplicar a la puerta una senoidal, triangular o pulsos cuadrados perfectos, porque te vuelvo a recordar que lo que hace disipar calor en un transistor sea cual sea (bipolar, MOSFET...) ES LA TENSION (y corriente D-S) QUE ABSORVE ENTRE SUS PATAS COLECTOR-EMISOR (BIPOLARES npn pnp) y  Drenador-Surtidor para los MOSFET (viene determinador por el parametro electrico Rds), asi como el tiempo que esten en su zona de trabajo entre corte y saturacion.Si consegimos reducir el tiempo que pasa entre corte y saturacion lo minimo posible, el calor que emita sera muy poco dependiendo solo de la resistencia que presente entre patas D-S  (Rds).

Piensa que en una señal senoidal desde que sale hasta que alcanza su maximo pasa un tiempo (1/4 de ciclo), en una señal triangular estamos en lo mismo desde que sale hasta que llega arriba su maxima tension tambien tarda, sin embargo en una onda cuadrada el tiempo que tarda es el tiempo que pasa desde ov hasta su maximo y esto solo sucede cuando pasa del estado alto al bajo o viceversa y viene determindado por el tiempo de los flancos de subida y bajada, algo que no se tiene casi nunca en cuenta salvo en diseño de  conmutaciones digitales donde prima la velocidad de conmutacion o sea lo rapido que se pasa del estado alto al bajo o viceversa.

(Una cosa es la frecuencia o rapidez de los pulsos, y otra la rapidez entre cambios de estado o flancos)


----------



## alejandrow999 (Sep 15, 2010)

juanbe2626, quería acotar un pequeño detalle:

Vos le respondias a rodri_go100:



> Estas confundido, el tiempo de conmutacion no depende de la corriente que tu hagas pasar ni entre Drenador-Surtidor, ni menos aun la corriente que pase por GATE (puerta), te recuerdo que estamos hablando de un MOSFET de canal N y los MOsfet sea cual sean, *la corriente que necesitan para hacer funcionar la puerta es insignificante* ya que la impedancia de puerta es altisima por no decir infinita, por lo tanto la corriente que absorve es despreciable, lo que hace disparar un MOSFET en puertas es la tension que tu le apliques a su puertas (a la pata GATE). *La velocidad con que conmute el transistor depende de su capacitancia o capacidad que presenta en tre sus patas G-S*, y D-S



Es verdad, pero es bueno aclarar que, para cargar las capacitancias relacionadas con el gate (gate-surtidor y gate-drenador) necesitamos proporcionar una corriente:

Como hay capacitancias de entrada, y la impedancia de entrada del transistor es infinita, podemos aproximar los terminales gate-surtidor como un capacitor sencillo. Y voy a suponer que su capacidad C es constante (en realidad es mentira....pero no nos afecta en este análisis.)
La tensión g-s sería:

Vgs = Q / C

la carga almacenada Q es:

Q = C * Vgs

La corriente que circula depende de la capacidad, y de la razón de cambio de Vgs:

I = dQ / dt = C * d(Vgs)/dt    (por esto quise suponer que C=cte)

En los estados alto y bajo de la señal de disparo del MOS, puedo suponer que la tensión es constante, por tanto I es cero.
Pero en las transiciones (flancos de la señal) hay variaciones de tensión muy abruptas, especialmente si queremos una onda cuadrada bien definida. Por tanto, cabe esperar que, durante dichos flancos, hayan picos de corriente importantes.
De ahí que algunos drivers para MOSFETS integrados (IR2110, HIP4081) tengan salidas que soportan más de un amperio.

Y algo más:
Los MOSFETS suelen traer indicado el límite de la razón de cambio de la Vds (el limite lo impone el diodo de recuperación inverso, que viene dentro). Si exageramos la velocidad de conmutación de los MOS, podemos generar recalentamientos;por tanto, sería contraproducente.


El post está muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yo me referia a lo que ha dicho @alejandrow999, que si tu circuito de excitación no es capaz de suministrar unos picos importantes de corriente a la hora de la conmutación, por muy perfectos que sean los pulsos estos se deformarán en cuanto los apliques al mosfet y este conmutará mas lentamente.

De la misma forma, si quieres conmutar a off mas rápido se suele usar tensión negativa entre G-S, que sirve para descargar mas rápido las capacidades equivalentes en puerta.

Y para la fuente, te aconsejo que uses excitación flotante, te ahorraras muchos quebraderos de cabeza.

Un saludo


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 15, 2010)

tienes razon en lo que dices, pero si os habeis fijado limito la corriente que pueda circular hacia el GATE del transistor con resistencias de 1k.

De todas formas ya os digo que la corriente necesaria para cargar la capacitancia de puerta en sentido directo es muy pequeña, de hecho se puede calcular, sabiendo que la capacitancia tiene un valor de 1470pF con una tension de 25Vpp(DC)la maxima corriente que pueda circular en los cambios de flanco no va a superar ni 1 mA. Segun pruebas hechas con mediciones se obtienen corrientes Igs pico de 53microAmperios,estabilizandose entre 18 y 23microAmperios en los tramos superior e inferior.

Lo de suministrar tension negativa a los pulsos lo habia pensado pero, como me queda realizar el circuito, segun vea midiendo con el osciloscopio vera que tal responde el transistor, porque los calculos son una cosa y la vida real no es tan perfecta.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 15, 2010)

Por otra parte, yo usaria un IR2110 o alguno parecido, tiene conformador de onda incluido y te saca las señales perfectas y puedes demandarles corriente.

Te paso unas imagenes del osciloscopio de la señal de entrada al ir2110 (en naranja) y salida (en azul) y un zoom de la de salida para que veas la subida de la señal.

 http://img534.imageshack.us/i/ads00031.png/


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 16, 2010)

Estado viendo el integrado IR2110,(International Rectifier) pero la maxima corriente con la que trabaja es de 2.5A, ademas este integrado esta especialmente diseñado para soportar con tensiones de alimentacion en offset de hasta 600V, cuando yo lo que necesito es lo contrario tensiones bajas y corrientes elevadas.Ademas necesita el IC a su salida atacar a los transistores PowerMos, y estamos en las misma porque para lo que hace ese integrado lo hago yo con el circuito externo, que vale no es un integrado pero hace lo mismo.El IRFZ44N trabaja con hasta 49A y una tension maxima de 55v, en estos transistores PowerMos es asi de claro : o quieres tension elevada a consta de sacrificar corriente o viceversa. De todas formas el nuevo conformador lo he conseguido reducir a un circuito mas simple y sencillo con transistores BF240.

Desde luego si existiera un integrado capaz de trabajar con altas corrientes (cerca de 50A por integrado) y tuviera las caracteristicas del IR2110 seria estupends pasare los nuevos esquemas esta tarde.

Por cierto  por aqui vale el integrado IR2110( LO MAS BARATO) 2,50€, joder con componentes externos lo hago mas barato.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yo no te estaba diciendo que sustituyeras el mosfet por el ir2110, ya que es un circuito de excitación, si no que te ahorras el conformador de onda y la necesidad de usar una tensión mas elevada para excitar el mosfet que tienes en la configuración buck, ya que este integrado te permite conmutarlo facilmente con una sola alimentación en todo el circuito, y con la salida del lado bajo, puedes atacar un mosfet que actue de "diodo". Lo malo que tiene es que no puedes utilizar un dutty de 100% porque no carga el condensador que usa para disparar el mosfet.
Bueno, de todas formas era una recomendación y te decia este por que es el que tenia a mano y se como funciona, pero eso que puedes hacer lo que prefieras.

Un saludo


----------



## chingsan (Sep 17, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> juanbe2626, quería acotar un pequeño detalle:
> 
> Vos le respondias a rodri_go100:
> 
> ...



y diferenciando la ecuacion propuesta obtenemos que vc= vsuministradox(1-e*(t/rc9) )


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya he colgado en este foro lo prometido sobre el sensor de temperatura automatico de refrigeracion, esta colgado en la seccion de *DISEÑOS DE CIRCUITOS EN GENERAL*.

Link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-sensor-temperatura-ntc-43551/#post362506


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 21, 2010)

Como tambien os prometi os subo el diseño del circuito hecho a mano por si se ve mejor, asi como unas fotos del circuito ya montado sobre placa board de pruebas y medidas realizadas con el osciloscopio, el cual confirma mis calculos y simulaciones, funcionando estupendamente como vereis en su forma de onda, asi como la funcion del conformador de señal.

Debo de decir que de momento he las mediciones se han hecho en el punto 1 de medida a las salida del colector del transistor ultimo.Podreis ver la variacion del dute cycle desde un 3% al 97% casi y las mediciones de la señal en el osciloscopio.

Como anotacion deciros que la tension Vcc2 que deberia de ser 35v para la prueba la he puesto a 16v (en esos momentos no tenia una salida a 35v para la prueba, los 16v era lo mas que me daba mi fuente alimentacion)

Esto va poco a poco, pero va bien.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Sep 21, 2010)

juanbe2626, está muy interesante el circuito. Ahora lo veo mucho mejor.

Te quería preguntar algo: en los reguladores conmutados, normalmente se usa un diodo rápido entre el surtidor del MOS y masa, con el cátodo hacia el surtidor cuando el regulador es positivo. La idea es proporcionar un camino de "descarga" para la bobina, cuando la tensión del surtidor del MOS es cero.
Pero veo que en tus esquemas dicho diodo no está. ¿No te trae problemas esto, como por ejemplo la saturación de la bobina?

Saludos.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 21, 2010)

¿no vas a poner regulación? si no lo haces la tensión a la salida no será siempre la misma cuando cambies de carga.
y por otra parte, opino como @alejandrow999 no te falta el diodo? o de momento estas probando y por eso no lo has puesto.

Saludos


----------



## juanbe2626 (Sep 22, 2010)

Teneis razon, la verdad es que se me habia pasado colocar el diodo de proteccion , con respecto al sistema de regulacion activa de la carga, estoy trabajando en ello.

Aqui os envio en estos archivos documentacion interesante de una fuente ATX analizada al detalle.


----------



## wacalo (Sep 22, 2010)

De lo que te hablaba Alejandrw999 es del diodo freewheeling, no está para protección sino para que la fuente funcione como tal ( tipo buck o Step-Down).


----------



## juanbe2626 (Oct 13, 2010)

De momento he tomado otro camino, despues de darle muchas vueltas para conseguir una regulacion activa de la carga con el ne555, me di cuenta que con este integrado no se pueden hacer maravillas, la verdad es que funciona en la pruebas que hize y regula bien la carga sin incorporar un regulador activo (coger una muestra de la salida y compensar mediante un A.O los pulsos para corregir el desvio).

He retomado de nuevo el circuito pero utilizando el TL494, con una configuracion que permite hacerlo trabajar desde el 4% hasta el 97% de Dute Cycle, y con la ventaja que incorpora este integrado de poder regular de manera activa las variaciones de tension en la carga al incorporar 2 AO de error. De momento tambien esta sobre placa board realizando mediciones y ajuste, aunque no quiero de momento subir el circuito hasta tenerlo terminado.

Estoy muy cerca, En breves dias espero tenerlo LISTO.


----------



## detonador666 (Jul 25, 2016)

juanbe2626 dijo:


> Como tambien os prometi os subo el diseño del circuito hecho a mano por si se ve mejor, asi como unas fotos del circuito ya montado sobre placa board de pruebas y medidas realizadas con el osciloscopio, el cual confirma mis calculos y simulaciones, funcionando estupendamente como vereis en su forma de onda, asi como la funcion del conformador de señal.
> 
> Debo de decir que de momento he las mediciones se han hecho en el punto 1 de medida a las salida del colector del transistor ultimo.Podreis ver la variacion del dute cycle desde un 3% al 97% casi y las mediciones de la señal en el osciloscopio.
> 
> ...


Saludos 
bueno sigo esta pequeña fuente pero existe una falla fatal en la etapa de salida del mosfet no existe diodo  Schottky entre  surtidor (S) y tierra, y estas tomando la salida directamente con una bobina de 100uH a un condensador electrolitico de 10000 uF; esto en ingeniería electrónica es un corto circuito provocado; colocale una carga de 5 amperios (lampara) a 12 vdc y chequea la temperatura del mosfet, no lo podrás tocar si es que no se destruye antes, lo ideal aquí es usar diodos schottky entre S y tierra y rectificar desde la salida de tu bobina con otro schottky tipo mbdr2545 además qu tu circuito resonante bobina tendra que trabajar sólo con un inductancia de 58uH por tu circuito de rampa generado en el NE555, es decir falla el acople entre los transistores y mosfet el circuito aqui deberían ser con 2 transistores npn y pnp 2sc1815 y 2sa1015 alimentados con 12 vdc


----------

